# CLOWN FISH WONT EAT



## seba (Dec 17, 2007)

Just setup my new tank about 2 months ago, FOWLR 60 gal, 10 Mexican turbo snails, 8 blue legged hermit crabs, 2 red legged hermit crabs, 3 fighting conches,fire shrimp and a cleaner chrimp, 60 lbs of live rock, 80 lbs of live sand, 30 gal sump with asm protein skimmer, and 2 gal refugium.
All of the levels are fine ph 8.2-8.4, nitrite 0, nitrate 0 calcium 410
salinity 1.023, temp 81 deg.

Just purchase 2 oscalaris clownfish 3 days ago, drip acumulated them for about 1.5 hrs. one of them does not seem to eat, i am feeding them marine pellet food, tried some frozen Mysis shrim last night did not touch anything, seems to be breathing and swimming ok, should i be conserned at this stage? Both of them seem to be swimming everywhere together does this mean i got a nice pair?

thanks for the help.


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

try offering them some live brine and then begin mixing frozen mysis in with it to get them switched over to frozen : )


----------



## melo (Feb 27, 2008)

Just got two clowns myself and was wondering if mysis is the best thing to feed them. I put in small bits of krill and they enjoyed that but would not touch the flakes i have. So my question is what does everyone feed their clowns? I keep hearing frozen but I want to know what kind of frozen.


----------



## bugoy (Feb 25, 2008)

after a year of feeding my yellow tail damsels and clown fish w/ pellets. i tried feeding them w/ grinded shrimps and they won't eat it. it seems that the damsels attempt to eat it but they spit it out and won't get to any shrimp meat again. i did it twice same result. how come ?


----------



## killjoy391 (Jun 6, 2007)

the only thing my two clowns will eat is frozen brine shrimp.


----------

